# DIY shotgun porting



## Burl E. (Mar 20, 2008)

I was talking with a Buddy the other day about ported vs. non ported shotguns. 

Can you port your own shotgun barrel? 

Is there a set pattern? Location? Size? 

I would think you would have to hone the inside to smooth out any raised edges. 

 I have some ported chokes that look like they are at a 30deg. angle. What about the angle of the ports?


----------



## stevetarget (Mar 20, 2008)

No.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 20, 2008)

stevetarget said:


> No.



So are you telling me I can't take an EDM and port my barrels Steve????


----------



## Nitro (Mar 20, 2008)

My question would only be, why?

Porting, despite what Magna-Port and all the other EDM companies who desire to separate you from your money will tell you will- 

Not improve your pattern

Not reduce recoil

Not reduce muzzle climb or rise

What it will do is make the gun louder. Much louder.....


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 20, 2008)

Nitro said:


> My question would only be, why?
> 
> Porting, despite what Magna-Port and all the other EDM companies who desire to separate you from your money will tell you will-
> 
> ...



So your telling me that porting or (muzzle breaks) don't work???? they only make the gun louder


----------



## stevetarget (Mar 20, 2008)

killitgrillit said:


> So are you telling me I can't take an EDM and port my barrels Steve????



you did not ask the original question now did you. He did not ask if you could have it done, he asked if he could do it?


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 20, 2008)

stevetarget said:


> you did not ask the original question now did you. He did not ask if you could have it done, he asked if he could do it?


 okay lets try this

 Q: Okay, can I port my own shotgun barrel????
 A: why yes you can, if you have access to some good machine shop tooling,
 A wire EDM machine would be the best to use, but a milling macine could also be used. There are several compainies out there offering this service why don't you contact them and talk to them about there proccess.


----------



## stevetarget (Mar 21, 2008)

killitgrillit said:


> okay lets try this
> 
> Q: Okay, can I port my own shotgun barrel????
> A: why yes you can, if you have access to some good machine shop tooling,
> A wire EDM machine would be the best to use, but a milling macine could also be used. There are several compainies out there offering this service why don't you contact them and talk to them about there proccess.


maybe try this instead.
 Here’s what you can use to really do it yourself, its from Brownells  and costs about $300.  The results are less than spectacular.
 U-PORT IT   
Quickly & Easily Drill Recoil-Reducing Ports In Any Shotgun 
Accurately drill recoil reducing barrel parts in the shop or on the range with only a hand drill. Universal clamping fixture adjusts to fit any barrel style, for accurate barrel porting. Two jigs allow drilling different size ports depending upon the user’s preferences. Larger ports give more effective recoil reduction, however, smaller ports are aesthetically more pleasing. Each jig uses a removable bushing: Jig #1 has 35 bushing holes per side and uses a #40 drill bit; Jig #2 has 23 bushing holes per side and uses a #31 drill bit. The versatility of the jig permits you to lay out a variety of porting patterns. Bushing Kits contain one drill bit and replacement bushing.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 21, 2008)

More than one professional "shotgun specialty" shop started out drilling or milling ports in the barrel.  If the gun is chrome lined, you can't do it with out special bits.

As far as the size and angle, and even the shape of the ports, everything that you can think of from half-moon shapes, to slots to little holes to big holes and combination of all these has been tried.

Porting will help on muzzle rise, especially with high energy shells.  This is important is some clay target games which involve two targets, and certain other shooting activities.


----------



## mike bell (Mar 23, 2008)

I have used the U-port It tool several times and I met the inventor Bernie Ferrie, when I was in Colorado.  I think if I remember right,  he was a professional trap shooter back in the 90's.  I used the U-Port It jig that belonged to fellow gunsmithing friend of mine from New Jersey who is also big into trap shooting.

I used the Uport it tool on my Mossberg 500 with  a 5x full choke. Its works I dont care what anybody says. With my choke it made a big difference.  Its probly not the best tool and or method for porting.  And you cant just use the jig and be done.  You need a honing set up to clean out the burs and polish the bore back to a mirror finish.  I used 20 ports on each side.  Top row is smaller then the bottom holes.  I spaced them into two groups for looks, but it does work on my gun.


----------

